# Bandsaw!



## Redridingwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Does anyone have working experience with the Jet 18" JWBS-18q? I'm looking to by a bandsaw that can do "almost" everything a tablesaw can but I'm torn between the Jet 16" or 18".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Do you want an apple that tastes like banana?*

They are similar, they both cut wood, but very different in application and capacity.
If you really want a bandsaw and know it's application then that model will be fine. The greater the wheel diameter...16"..18" and so forth the greater the capacity between the neck/throat and the blade as well as the height capacity for resawing. Bigger is better in this case. 
A table saw will only cut straight lines and is limited in height capacity to the size of the blade, whereas a bandsaw can cut straight within reason, but also curves and will cut much thicker stock. So you can do different things with each as well as some of the same things.  bill


----------

